# 4 second vid



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha i just remembered this. Check out this little 4 second vid my wife made with our Kodak picture camera. This was when i first got the Brute and was totally oblivious to the power it had.It was maybe 2 days old.I told here to film me i was gonna pop a wheelie and she did think it would do it. Well to tell the truth i did not expect it to come up that easy and at the end you can hear the black plastic on the back of the fenders hit the ground. The reason the clip is so short it scared her and she hit the stop button on the camera thinking i was gonna turn it over.

I was immediately hooked on the brute power!!!:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. women get scared too fast!! that's why the best vids are taken by men..
they keep on filming to see what happens!

Gotta love that brute power!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I do love the power

I keep reading about the 08/09 models being detuned either though the timing or through the fuel injector. But i cant tell it!!!

There is even a guy over on Kawie riders making a module for the 08/09 models.

phreebsd does your feel detuned? I have a hard time keeping the front down even with the 28 Zillas if i nail it at a speed lower the 10 mph or from a stop.

Maybe i just don't know what I'm looking for. I never ridden a old carb brute with the module on it for a comparison.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive read that the detune is only on the 09's. I havent noticed it on mine.
the module he said works for the 09's.. have you seen the videos? Looks like it's well worth the $60 plus shipping.

This is the before video


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't know. Maybe it is a 09 deal then?

If he was truly pinning the throttle in the first vids then something was defiantly wrong. 

I've never had that problem with the 08 model.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Like you said, he could be pulling a salesman and not pushing the throttle all the way. I think you can find a few reports of kawieriders.com members happy with their module.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah I built my back bumper to save the black plastic. now all i need are wheels on it! but that's cheating. 

Hay are they from Canada? I thought I herd the one guy say 20k and that was not 20mph more like 10mph (2nd vid).


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not sure.. Maybe 
A dead giveaway is when they say words with an OW sound in them. They replace it with OH 
like instead of saying out they would say oat.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ok confirmed. I just watched them over again he said aboot (about)
Confirmed canadians!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Anybody here on MIMB own a 09 Brute?


----------

